# You don't want to run into this little guy ...



## jojoofu (Oct 21, 2016)

I about ran right into the middle of this guys home. Looks like he found a dragonfly snack. I figured being Halloween season it would be a perfect time to share this photo. Cell phone quality is a little shoddy so sorry. Enjoy your nightmares !


----------



## Mankini (Oct 21, 2016)

bleccchhh!!!


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Oct 21, 2016)

Those things are scary as hell.


----------



## spectacular (Oct 23, 2016)

What is that does it have a name?


----------



## freespiritedsmiles (Oct 23, 2016)

That's a banana spider. They aren't poisonous.. sometimes local kids carry them around

Sent from my XT1585 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## jojoofu (Oct 23, 2016)

freespiritedsmiles said:


> That's a banana spider. They aren't poisonous.. sometimes local kids carry them around
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!



Braver than me. I prefer to lizards they eat spiders


----------



## tacology (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks for the nightmares!


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Oct 29, 2016)

I spent my childhood by the Ogeechee river in the outskirts of Savannah down here. We had an outhouse where a web was built, and that was the last time I saw a spider about that size. Don't ask me what happened after I left that place, long story.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Oct 29, 2016)

freespiritedsmiles said:


> That's a banana spider. They aren't poisonous.. sometimes local kids carry them around
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!




Banana spiders are the most venomous spiders in the world at least the s. American ones are.

Oh but that's a Golden Orb spider also called banana spider. Beautiful spiders. Amazing


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 7, 2016)

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> Banana spiders are the most venomous spiders in the world at least the s. American ones are.
> 
> Oh but that's a Golden Orb spider also called banana spider. Beautiful spiders. Amazing



+1 for orb spider. I never heard of this spider in the photo being referred to as a banana anything (although I don't doubt people do call it that).

Spiders can be pretty weird. I'm sure you know how the black widow spider gets its name...did you ever wonder how they fuck? They don't. The male spider hands off a packet of sperm to the female and tries to get away before being eaten. I wonder why he doesn't just whack it and leave his packet for her to find. Seems it would be a lot safer and still just as fun, unless they are some kind of adrenaline rush, near death experience junkies.


----------



## jojoofu (Nov 7, 2016)

Kim Chee said:


> +1 for orb spider. I never heard of this spider in the photo being referred to as a banana anything (although I don't doubt people do call it that).



In the south east people call them banana spiders or garden spiders. Real banana spiders actually live in banana trees :>


----------



## todd (Nov 7, 2016)

ive always heard them called Writing spiders. because of the thick white web in the center In North America, _Argiope aurantia_ is commonly known as the *black and yellow garden spider*, *zipper spider*, *corn spider*, and *writing spider*, because of the similarity of the web stabilimenta to writing


----------



## Mankini (Nov 7, 2016)

blow some weed smoke on them and then watch their designs.


----------

